# Koi bettas



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

So it seems koi bettas are becoming more and more popular. We drool over a lot of pictures of them in the Aquabid thread. But how stable are they really? Lil has a great deal of insight, but I thought it might be interesting as well to have a thread where we could post before and after pictures of koi that members of this sight personally own and see how they change. I have to think there must be a bit of disappointment to spend a fair bit on a koi betta from Aquabid or eBay only to end up with a solid blue or red fish. 
I don't see any reason pictures of koi for sale couldn't be posted as well with guesses as to what might happen colour-wise...


----------



## Nessabobessa (May 31, 2015)

I bought my "koi" betta Spex on July 4th. Here is the picture of him from the aquabid auction:





And here he is a little over a month later:


You can see that the white is marbling to red and black. Some of the iridescent blue scales have stayed (and I hope they stay forever!) but many of them marbled out. I'll update if he changes even more over the next month!


----------



## Overprotective Fish Lover (Apr 11, 2015)

Subbing


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

*Chiyome*

Husband's betta, female plakat Chiyome.
Sold as "koi" but just another marble-all cellophane is gone(red) and most of peach/flesh tone is red now.

*Seller photo:*









*[7/9/15]*

















*[7/26/15]*








*8/7/15*



Also tank shot from my perspective (my desk view-side view of tank)


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I have a tiger koi betta (really it was named as a tiger on Aquabid) and he has not changed much. Kelp just got darker and longer finned. some black started to bleed into the yellow but it's hard to see.

before: 7.18.15









After 8.2.15


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

Subbing. I'll definitely have to update with mine whenever I've had my boy for awhile.


----------



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

So far it seems that if there is any red on the koi betta, there will soon be more red on the betta! Exactly, might I add, what Lil said would happen!


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

definitely a great thread to watch


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

Subbing!


----------



## themamaj (May 11, 2015)

Aqua Aurora said:


> Husband's betta, female plakat Chiyome.
> Sold as "koi" but just another marble-all cellophane is gone(red) and most of peach/flesh tone is red now
> 
> Aqua Aurora I think she is even more beautiful now! Gorgeous pictures! Is that bamboo in your tank? I love that is it hard to grow?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aren't they technically still koi if they keep the piebald patches and the black/blue flecking? All of the pictures above still looked like koi to me.


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I think the "true" koi colored bettas are not marbles. meaning that they will not change. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

themamaj said:


> Aqua Aurora I think she is even more beautiful now! Gorgeous pictures! Is that bamboo in your tank? I love that is it hard to grow?


It _was_ in my husband's tank however I bought a batch of bamboo that came with a bacteria infection which can spread to other bamboo sharing the same water source so I had to pull them all out and quarantine each separately.. not much is known about the bacteria.. I can't find any decent info on it like any way to disinfect and kill it.. Most say toss or lop off stock below discoloration (yellow stock is a symptom) and cross your fingers... IF i can go a month without any more stocks dieing I'll revisit putting them in the tank.. But I can't really say anything on care as I didn't have them in very long... From what I've read they don't need much light and they don't tolerate tap (chlorine-must dechlorinate)






Laki said:


> Aren't they technically still koi if they keep the piebald patches and the black/blue flecking? All of the pictures above still looked like koi to me.





Tree said:


> I think the "true" koi colored bettas are not marbles. meaning that they will not change. But I could be wrong.


I _think _true koi are suppose to be stable (like true grizzels) but plenty of breeders sell marbles under any term they can to make a sale..


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Aqua Aurora said:


> \I _think _true koi are suppose to be stable (like true grizzels) but plenty of breeders sell marbles under any term they can to make a sale..


Yeah. =/ It's so frustrating at times though. you expect the color and then is changes. you don't want a true koi changing so same with the colors on a betta. Though Maybe it is hard to make the koi color stable?


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh that is something I would NOT like to happen if I happened across a koi betta. But, you all must know, your "koi" marbles are very pretty!


----------



## Nessabobessa (May 31, 2015)

*2 Week Update!*



Nessabobessa said:


> I bought my "koi" betta Spex on July 4th. Here is the picture of him from the aquabid auction:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Figured I would give everyone an update: His red is so much more vibrant than the photos give credit for. Some of the white has stayed, with black edging on the scales. I'm wondering if that will fully marble to black. Some of the blue iridescence has spread to his fins , which I'm not complaining about at all! It switches from turquoise to royal blue depending on the lighting.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I like how some scales really pop out!


----------



## dennishuynh (Aug 15, 2015)

My koi betta ^^
View attachment 612394


----------



## FrostPixie (May 10, 2015)

*my koi HMPK's*

I have 2 koi PK's: Kal-El and Orion... as far as I can tell, their colouring has just gotten darker since I got them both.... so here are before and after photos for you guys... I've only had them a few weeks really. The first 2 photos are Kal-El and the second 2 are Orion... sorry for the blurriness (Orion doesn't stay still for photos)


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Chiyome is red-ing up a bit more and a little black is spreading too.. her white scales look pale purple in the photo for some reason but they are white.
[click to see previous post for comparison]


----------



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

This is so interesting to see all the changes-- both slight and dramatic! Thanks everyone for posting to this thread!


----------



## Julie7778 (Mar 20, 2015)

Always wanted a Koi Betta! Even though many marble out, all your bettas look beautiful!


----------



## PurpleDog (Aug 15, 2015)

I find myself really attracted to the kois - only preferring more of the darker colors. I wonder if that would work in my favor if I got one! 

Definitely keeping an eye on this thread... the one I REALLY like on AquaBid is a koi!


----------



## PurpleDog (Aug 15, 2015)

Curious what to think about when looking at koi photos.

Like this one...
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1440514953

What is likely to happen to his coloring? Thanks!


----------



## Innerbeauty (Jul 31, 2014)

Firework. She is turning black on top and under her chin and on her pecs now. She did arrive with a bit of black on her. Her sides now look more dalmation-y... I need to get a recent pic downloaded from the camera. It's fun to see everyone's changing bettas!!!


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

[click to see 1st post for comparison]
[click to see 2nd post for comparison]

Most recent Chiyome photos
first shot is out of focus but I love that gaping mouth look


----------



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

She's getting darker red, isn't she? 
Some bettas have that grumpy look-- she just looks a bit bored. " More photos for my adoring fans? Very well, then. Just one or two.."

May I make a request? As people post updated photos of their Koi, if possible could you also post one old photo so we can compare? That way we don't have to keep flipping back to find the old photos!
Love seeing the changes!


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

Kelp on Aqua Bid:








Kelp 8.2.15








Kelp 9.1.15









The only change I see is his Ventral fin is more of a shiny blue at the tip EDIT and his tail fin it looks like.


----------



## IslandGirl7408 (May 24, 2015)

Wow! I would have predicted a rapid change to mostly black, but it's stayed pretty stable, hasn't it?


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

yup. I took a chance and hoped the yellow would stay. So happy it did. <3


----------



## Johnson1905 (Aug 15, 2015)

This is Sunkiss my baby koi betta. I have only had him three weeks, but he has changed so much! Can't wait to see this boys ( 50% think boy 50% think girl) adult color. His head is orange although it's hard to see


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

IslandGirl7408 said:


> She's getting darker red, isn't she?
> Some bettas have that grumpy look-- she just looks a bit bored. " More photos for my adoring fans? Very well, then. Just one or two.."
> 
> May I make a request? As people post updated photos of their Koi, if possible could you also post one old photo so we can compare? That way we don't have to keep flipping back to find the old photos!
> Love seeing the changes!


It seems shes a tad darker red yes. She's actually very active and happy go lucky even though her eyes and facial markings might seem more disinterested.

If I put up all the photos its a long post stretch but will do it next time.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I believe my male was labelled as a 'koi' in store.

I haven't noticed much of a colour change since I've purchased him. This photo is a pretty good representation of how bright his red is.


----------

